# Orchestral Tools Berlin Percussion released - INTRODUCTORY SPECIAL ends tomorrow



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Oct 7, 2015)

// News about the Berlin Percussion pre-order //

Hey guys (and gals),

your feedback to Berlin Percussion has been great so far (thanks for the encouragement!) and I received the cries of despair from you The Glock and The Timpani users in the dozens.
I have brought your case to the powers up high (read: my bosses), pleaded for you, used my best puppy face and am very happy to announce not only a continuation of the pre-order intro deal for one week until October 23rd to give you all time to think about getting what we believe is the most flexible percussion collection on the market, but also a small reward for being loyal users:

All The Glock users who purchase Berlin Percussion or Berlin Percussion Bundle before the end of the intro deal will receive a 30€ voucher for any future purchase.
All The Timpani users who purchase Berlin Percussion before the end of the intro deal will receive a 50€ voucher for any future purchase.
All The Glock + The Timpani users who purchase Berlin Percussion before the end of the intro deal will receive a 80€ voucher for any future purchase.

These vouchers will be sent out after the intro deal ends (please allow a few days for me to sift through your accounts) and will of course also be sent out to users who purchased BPC or the bundle prior to this announcement.

Just to reiterate again: Everyone who bought The Timpani in the past will receive a free upgrade to the expanded BPC Expansion A - The Timpani for free.
Berlin Percussion and Berlin Percussion EXP A - The Timpani will be released on October 16.

all the best

Tobias
OT Support








Berlin Percussion marks another major addition to the Berlin Series.
A series well known for its flexibility, detail and its *extensive sets of articulations*,
recorded with first call musicians from world-famous Orchestras at the *Teldex Scoring Stage in Berlin*. In addition to all the new approaches and features brought by this Collection, it is the sound that makes Berlin Percussion outstanding.

All instruments are *recorded in their natural positions* within the beautiful acoustics of Teldex, famous for its perfect proportions of reverb for samples and live recordings. *A room that isn't too wet to stay flexible* with your productions
and which also isn't too dry so that its natural acoustics help to blend all the orchestral instruments together as one entity.

With *Berlin Percussion* we followed the *Multiple Instrument Concept* that allows you to create your own unique percussion ensembles out of e.g. *7 different Snare Drums* or *4 sizes of Gran Cassas*. All of them are sampled individually and *rich in details and articulations*. A *uniform mapping structure* and articulation set let you easily stack instruments over each other. All articulations and instruments are preserved in their *natural volume balance*. Switching e.g. from one snare drum to any other without changing notes in your arrangement is now possible.

The Instruments in Berlin Percussion offer *a range of dynamics never heared before* and with *CAPSULE* we were able to create absolutely smooth transition curves between all these dynamic layers to come as close to the real instrument as possible. The propensity to detail, the extensive set of articulations and the *different mallets* you can choose from make *Berlin Percussion* a suberb Orchestral Composing Tool which is designed to be used for many a year.

Like all Berlin Series Collections, Berlin Percussion will use *the most powerful articulation system CAPSULE* within Kontakt which is especially designed to unveil all the potential that lies in our extensive Sample Content.

Listen to some demo composition made by Benny Oschmann, Stan Berzon and Ben Botkin.
In the Soundcloud descriptions you can see which Berlin Percussion patches were used.







*Highlights*

- *Multiple Instrument Concept *
build your own percussion ensembles out of 7 different Snare Drums, 4 different Bass Drums,...

- Recorded at the *Teldex Scoring Stage*

- *Extensive Articulations Sets*

- *Uniform Mapping Structure*

- *Different Mallets* for respective instruments

- *Based on CAPSULE with additional features:*
- Choose between XFade and Velo Switch in any velocity controlled patch
- *True Damping Feature:* Like a percussionist you´re always able to damp the ringing instrument with specifically recorded release samples

- 3 sizes of Piatti

- A 2 Octave range Tubular Bells Set

- Works with the *free Kontakt Player* or Kontakt 5 full



http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_percussion.php

*Berlin Percussion Pricing*
499.- Normal Price
*420.- Pre-Order Special* until release date *October, 16*
All pricing + applicable VAT

*Percussion + Timpani Bundle*
Berlin Percussion Main does not include Timpani, because we sample these very extensively over several days of recording with "The Timpani" which now becomes "*Berlin Percussion EXP A: The Timpani*" with a free upgrade for existing users.

*Both Collections are available as an attractive bundle deal.*
Berlin Percussion Main + Berlin Percussion EXP A: The Timpani
580.- Normal Price
*499.- Pre-Order Special* until release date *October, 16*
All pricing + applicable VAT
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_percussion_bundle.php


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Oct 7, 2015)

Find the Berlin Percussion Articulation List here:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/berlin_percussion_main.pdf


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks incredible Hendrik! Can't wait to hear what can be done with it!


----------



## FriFlo (Oct 7, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## JW (Oct 7, 2015)

Fantastic, Hendrik! Looking forward to picking this up!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 7, 2015)

Congrats, Hendrik.


----------



## eric aron (Oct 7, 2015)

one more chapter done! congratulations for the beautiful work, superb sound and expression.. in the continuity of the previous volumes


----------



## Leeward (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow. Love the snares - very dynamic.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 9, 2015)

Hurry up and show us those other instruments guys - the presale period is getting pretty short. 

.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Guys!

Here is our second screencast about Berlin Percussion.
The topic this time: Mallets & Keys.



Together with our Mallets & Keys screencast we also love to show you a demo by Stan Berzon.
The Berlin Percussion patches used are listed in the Soundcloud description.



Find further information about our upcoming collection on the product site:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_percussion.php


----------



## JW (Oct 13, 2015)

Really enjoyed listening to Benny's and Stan's demos! I'm excited about this library. Hendrik, how large is Berlin Percussion in terms of GB? I want to make sure I have enough space on my SSD. Thanks! Keep up the great work.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks! These sound great. Does this mean there will be a capsule version of The Glock? Would love to update it as I wait for this release.


----------



## MrCambiata (Oct 14, 2015)

Sounds amazing and I admit I had to check out if the strings were real recording or samples. So I guess Berlin Strings are on my list as well


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 14, 2015)

JW said:


> Really enjoyed listening to Benny's and Stan's demos! I'm excited about this library. Hendrik, how large is Berlin Percussion in terms of GB? I want to make sure I have enough space on my SSD. Thanks! Keep up the great work.



Hi JW, the library is 75GB (ncw compressed)


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 14, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> Thanks! These sound great. Does this mean there will be a capsule version of The Glock? Would love to update it as I wait for this release.



Hi Kurtvanzo! No, there will be no Capsule update for The Glock because we will integrate it completely in Berlin Percussion. It will no longer be available as a single product.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 14, 2015)

Here is our third chapter of the Berlin Percussion screencasts.
Enjoy "Unpitched Metals"!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Oct 14, 2015)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Kurtvanzo! No, there will be no Capsule update for The Glock because we will integrate it completely in Berlin Percussion. It will no longer be available as a single product.


Sorry to hear this. Love the Glock, but it could really use capsule to switch articulations- has been indispensable for me on Nocturne violin. Not sure I have the space (75GB!) or $$$ for this Perc Library right now (especially just for this function). I hope you will eventually consider an update (since the samples are the same and the capsule integration work has been done for this perc library) for those that purchased The Glock in the past and have been supporting the instruments even before they became a full library.  Thanks for all your hard work on this, an amazing percussion library, congrats!


----------



## JF (Oct 14, 2015)

eric aron said:


> one more chapter done! congratulations for the beautiful work, superb sound and expression.. in the continuity of the previous volumes


Agreed. These sound fantastic. Preordered!


----------



## The Darris (Oct 14, 2015)

After watching these videos, I am a little bummed. Firstly, I am one of those composers who likes mixed mic perspectives and that was a big reason why I didn't end up getting Berlin Strings. Another is the fact that I feel like you guys missed some important articulations, especially since you used the word "effects" to describe a lot of what the Non-pitched percussion do and that goes for pitched as well. Where are the superball articulations for the Concert Bass drum, Gongs, and cymbals? How about bowed tam tams and glock? I love the timpani but this is also a library that is missing a lot of cool FX that could be done and weren't? 

Okay, so with that criticism, I do like this library. I think it sounds superb and hope that future expansions would include more of what I listed above as again, those are samples we just don't get and the ones on the market currently are severely outdated. 

Lastly, as someone who owns The Glock, will I be getting a discount since you are including it in this library?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 14, 2015)

The Darris said:


> Where are the superball articulations for the Concert Bass drum, Gongs, and cymbals? How about bowed tam tams and glock? I love the timpani but this is also a library that is missing a lot of cool FX that could be done and weren't?



Expansions.
These days, there's always FX expansions.

Or updates.
Everyone loves updates.

Alright, I'll shoosh now.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Oct 15, 2015)

Shine a light, this sounds fan bloody tastic! Add to my list of Berlin wants alongside Woodwinds!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 15, 2015)

Benjamin Botkin composed a demo using Berlin Percussion.
If you want to know which Berlin Percussion patches Ben used, have a look at the Soundcloud description.
Enjoy!


----------



## OT_Tobias (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys (and gals),

your feedback to Berlin Percussion has been great so far (thanks for the encouragement!) and I received the cries of despair from you The Glock and The Timpani users in the dozens.
I have brought your case to the powers up high (read: my bosses), pleaded for you, used my best puppy face and am very happy to announce not only a continuation of the pre-order intro deal for one week until October 23rd to give you all time to think about getting what we believe is the most flexible percussion collection on the market, but also a small reward for being loyal users:

All The Glock users who purchase Berlin Percussion or Berlin Percussion Bundle before the end of the intro deal will receive a 30€ voucher for any future purchase.
All The Timpani users who purchase Berlin Percussion before the end of the intro deal will receive a 50€ voucher for any future purchase.
All The Glock + The Timpani users who purchase Berlin Percussion before the end of the intro deal will receive a 80€ voucher for any future purchase.

These vouchers will be sent out after the intro deal ends (please allow a few days for me to sift through your accounts) and will of course also be sent out to users who purchased BPC or the bundle prior to this announcement.

Just to reiterate again: Everyone who bought The Timpani in the past will receive a free upgrade to the expanded BPC Expansion A - The Timpani for free.
Berlin Percussion and Berlin Percussion EXP A - The Timpani will be released on October 16.

all the best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## mark.warman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for making this generous voucher offer to those of us who already own The Glock and The Timpani. If we don't buy Berlin Percussion at this time, will our free upgrade to EXP-A The Timpani work as a standalone library?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes, of course!
All our collections work fine without needing to have any other collection. This is also true for all other expansions in strings and woodwinds.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Tobias,

Not to derail this topic, I just wanted to let you know that I can't get my VAT ID working at checkout when ordering the perc+timp bundle - I just get an infinite spinning wheel, like it can't connect to whatever server it has to validate the VAT number at. Trying to get the order through before the intro offer ends, so would be great if you could look into it

Thanks.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 15, 2015)

Simon Ravn said:


> Hi Tobias,
> 
> Not to derail this topic, I just wanted to let you know that I can't get my VAT ID working at checkout when ordering the perc+timp bundle - I just get an infinite spinning wheel, like it can't connect to whatever server it has to validate the VAT number at. Trying to get the order through before the intro offer ends, so would be great if you could look into it
> 
> Thanks.


Simon, 
Tobias will get back to you to help you with this problem.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Guys,
check out the fourth chapter of our Berlin Percussion screencasts:
"Misc Percussion"


----------



## wbacer (Oct 15, 2015)

Will the Timpani and Glock vouchers have an expiration date? Hoping to use those for OT Brass. Hint, Hint


----------



## Simon Ravn (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks, Tobias told me the verification system is not working well at the moment, so I'll just hope it will work before midnight..


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 16, 2015)

There's a child inside each one of us 
Check out "Toys", the last chapter of our Berlin Percussion screencasts.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Oct 16, 2015)

We are proud to announce that Berlin Percussion is released now!
Everyone that purchased our third Major Collection has received his download link.

The intro special price is available until October 23.

All the best from the OT office


----------



## playz123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> The intro special price is available until October 23.



REALLY appreciate the extra time before intro pricing ends, Hendrik. _May_ be able to purchase this library before the deadline, but it will be close.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 16, 2015)

Library and detail both look really good, will probably pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey folks,

apparently there is a bug in the just-released version 3.1 of Connect on OSX.
It seems Connect downloads the instrument files, pretends to extract them, but doesn't actually.
This results in all mac users not having instrument files.

To get the instruments you need to manually extract the bpc_main_collection_instruments.zip or bpc_exp_a_instruments.zip directly into your library folder. Do NOT extract it into a subfolder as OSX does by default. The content needs to be directly in the main folder so that you have /Samples, /Instruments, /Documentation, /Data.

As you know Connect is a 3rd party tool which we do not have any influence on, so I sincerely apologize for the inconvencience and hope for a speedy fix by the Continuata team.

Again this ONLY affects OSX. Everything works fine on Windows.

best

Tobias
OT Support


EDIT:
Update: The zips are now replaced with rar files so extraction should work now as a workaround.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey Guys,

we just want to let you know that our* introductory special for Berlin Percussion* ends tomorrow.
Last chance to get one of the most extensively sampled orchestral percussion libraries out there for a discounted intro price.
Users of The Timpani and The Glock will receive an extra voucher for future purchases at orchestraltools:


All "The Glock" users who purchase Berlin Percussion or Berlin Percussion Bundle before the end of the intro deal will receive a 30€ voucher for any future purchase.

All "The Timpani" users who purchase Berlin Percussion before the end of the intro deal will receive a 50€ voucher for any future purchase.

All "The Glock" + "The Timpani" users who purchase Berlin Percussion before the end of the intro deal will receive a 80€ voucher for any future purchase.
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_percussion.php

http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/berlin_percussion_bundle.php


----------

